# Calculator Collection



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 23, 2014)

After the PE exam last year I decided to finally start working on a masters degree (apparently I hate having free time). I don't think I would have a lot of benefit from getting a MS Electrical Eng. I decided I'd get a bigger bang for my buck with something outside my core field, so I chose an MBA. The finance class required me to buy yet another calculator because graphing calculators &amp; excel aren't allowed on the exams. I started looking at the number of calculators I own and it is a little bit rediculous.

TI-30Xa Solar (handed down to brother when I bought the TI-83)

TI-30X II S (lost early in college)

TI-83 Plus Silver (handed down to brother when I bought the TI-89)

TI-89 Platinum

Casio 115-fx (used for FE)

TI-36X Pro (qty: 2, used for PE)

TI-BA II Pro

Turns out my brother has had a lot of hand-me-downs and not just clothes.

Anyone else have an excessive number of calculators?


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 23, 2014)

Casio fx-115MS (current and passed PE with it)

TI-30Xa Solar (passed FE with it)

Casio fx-250HA

TI-89 (went through much of college with it)

There are a few more but I can't recall them nor find them.


----------



## iwire (Nov 23, 2014)

No calculator in HS...it's not allowed!

TI-83 - went thru college with it...great for storing formulas ! Current Status: retired...battery taken out -sitting on the shelf

Casio FX 115es plus - Went thru PE with it - Current Status: Use it for work occasionally....

TI-36X pro - Went thru EIT with it and served as a backup for PE Current Status: Nothing

So each calculator on each phase of my life....If I decided to go back for Master....maybe a new calculator!


----------



## P-E (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a sharp that got me through end of high school, all of college and first years on the job. After it finally broke it has been all hp. I have 32sii used for the FE, 15c limited ed. and the 33s needed for the PE. Wish the 32sii was still in production - by far the best


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 24, 2014)

Good question.

Casio fx-250D from high school

TI-85 beginning of college

TI-86 middle of college

TI-89 end of college to current day (my favorite) (got me through the CA-Survey and CA-Seismic)

HP 33S bought before PE exam prep. Never got the hang of it. Full of dust.

TI-30XIIS bought at beginning of PE exam prep (got me through the NCEES 8-hr)

Casio fx-115ES bought post PE exam just to see "what all the fuss was about". Mildly impressed.

TI-89 last Christmas. One for work, one for home. 

Does my Casio DBC-62 calculator watch count?


----------



## Lumber Jim (Nov 24, 2014)

TI-82 High school but lost/stolen

TI-83 Replacement in High School

TI-86 College

TI-86 Second one since I thought the first one got lost.

TI-89 Titanium College and still use it now (favorite by far)

TI 36X Solar FE and PE

TI 36X PRO PE Backup

Various low strength models at the house

Never realized the money I have tied up in calculators that I no longer use or need but still don't foresee ever getting rid of any just in case I need them...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 29, 2014)

I only own the HP48SX. I used it on the EIT!

-yeah I'm old---

I had to buy the other POS HP for the PE exam &amp; then sold it for close to cost...

My MBA finance classes let me use the 48. I only had one professor look at it and he just said "what he he'll is that?"


----------



## iwire (Nov 30, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> I only own the HP48SX. I used it on the EIT!
> 
> -yeah I'm old---
> 
> ...


how old.30?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Nov 30, 2014)

Did you send messages to people in your class, since apparently has a laser/deathray on it?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 30, 2014)

Back in the day we would send formulas and stuff to each other... Haven't used that function in a long time........


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 1, 2014)

Sitting on my desk right now:

- HP 35s

- HP 48GX

- HP 33s

- HP 32SII

As apps on my phone I have:

- HP 15C

- HP 42s


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

_*HP48GX :th_rockon: *_ 

Am older than almost everybody here. At least older than RG. Used the laser thing a few times to send and receive formulas and small programs. It seems like it was yesterday but it has rained a lot after those days. Still have and use it.

Used the Casio FX-115ES for the PE. Best calculator ever for the money I paid for it...other than the 48GX. My daughter destroyed that one.

Had a HP33s (POS) and another Casio that cannot even remember the model number. That good it was. No idea where they are right now.


----------



## GusM (Dec 1, 2014)

Let's see -

at least 2 TI (lost years ago)

HP 34, College

HP 41CX, College, Work

HP 12

HP 10 inherited

HP 35s, FE, PE

HP 48 SX, Work

HP 48 G, College

Casio 115 fx plus, FE

HP 41 C app for phone

one slide rule


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2014)

if dk is older than me he should have the HP41 not the 48GX


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Dec 1, 2014)

TI-89

TI-36X Solar

I've had the TI-89 since high school. It's an excellent calculator!

I didn't take my EIT until several years after college. Then I took the PE the year after. So I stopped using my TI-89 and just used to the 36X to become as familiar with it as possible. Unfortunately, I barely remember how to use the 89 now.


----------



## John QPE (Dec 1, 2014)

TI-89 Titanium

Casio-fx 115ES Plus (for quick conversions to DMS on FE

(2) TI-36X Pro (FE, PE, Errrrrryday usage)


----------



## hdadcd1 (Dec 1, 2014)

High school....used Casio graphing calculator don't even remember model #

College....started with my calc. Learned about the HP48GX. Best calc EVER.... Used it for the EIT.

PE this past oct usted casio 115 awesome calc.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 1, 2014)

hdadcd1 said:


> High school....used Casio graphing calculator don't even remember model # College....started with my calc. Learned about the HP48GX. Best calc EVER.... Used it for the EIT. PE this past oct usted casio 115 awesome calc.




What is "my calc"??


----------



## Dark Knight (Dec 1, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> if dk is older than me he should have the HP41 not the 48GX




Not that old.


----------



## ptatohed (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm old. I use the all-black TI-89, not the Titanium.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 1, 2014)

ptatohed said:


> I'm old. I use the all-black TI-89, not the Titanium.


Same here. One of the best I've ever owned. Use pretty regularly on a daily basis.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Dec 1, 2014)

I have two TI-89's and I took both of them with me when I took the FE. I also have four casio f-115's and two HP-33's. I have about four more calculators at work but I can't recall what they are?? My wife let a friend borrow my TI-83 Plus.


----------



## P-E (Dec 2, 2014)

Before my Sharp EL506H I think it was the TI 1000 with the red numbers (before HS). Prob a museum piece.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 2, 2014)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> I have two TI-89's and I took both of them with me when I took the FE. I also have four casio f-115's and two HP-33's. I have about four more calculators at work but I can't recall what they are?? My wife let a friend borrow my TI-83 Plus.


You mean your ex-wife?


----------



## iwire (Dec 2, 2014)

How much is your MBA and time to complete? The one around me cost about $90k-$100k for completion! ...


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Dec 2, 2014)

iwire said:


> How much is your MBA and time to complete? The one around me cost about $90k-$100k for completion! ...


PM Sent


----------

